# Iams or Diamond



## josebdz (Feb 2, 2009)

I am currently feeding my dogs diamond premium and i wanted opinions on which one you would choose Iams adult the green bag or diamond premium the green bag they are about the same price but i think the Iams bag is 10lbs smaller


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

hmm I haven't ever fed Iams personally, but I've fed Diamond and Taste Of the Wild (another company ran by diamond...just a fancier bag). Diamond is horrible for my dogs. they change their ingredients too often


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

I have fed diamond and liked it and known people to feed diamond 10 plus years and still swear by it. Only feed diamond naturals, the other stuff is crap they make. For the money it is the best buy with dry kibble.


----------



## josebdz (Feb 2, 2009)

the reason i ask is i live in a small town and those seem to be the best food i can find unless i drive to the city about an hour away would it be safe to say thay would both have the outcome for conditioning


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

maybe you can check into ordering your dog food online... heck, then you won't even have to leave the house! lol I used to feed Flint River Ranch... they always have free shipping.


----------



## josebdz (Feb 2, 2009)

thanks yea thats all thats here is wal-mart and a couple of feed stores and those are the best ones i could find here the pet smart is an hour away


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

do you live near a costco if so try kirklands signature its better than iams and diamond and its cheaper the only thing is you only get it a costco


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

infinity8x3 said:


> Diamond naturals is diffrent than what this person is talking about. Im trying to stay on topic here.


I don't know what the hell your problem is but if you have something to say then say it and stop with trying to be slick with your little extra comments directed towards me, this is the second time you have done this recently and I let it slide the first but not now. Feel free to PM me. I don't know everything about these dogs but I do know something I promise that.

She compared Iams which is trash and diamond premium is no better at all, might as well go to Wal Mart and find Ol' Roy. I was trying to put her on the right track with going with naturals. You waste your money and feed your dog an inferior food. Diamond naturals is slightly above average and for the price it is a great food. Easy to find also. Kirklands is made by diamond in same factory and the same food, check the label, package and looks are different but that is it. Don't waste your time at Petsmart, send me your area you live in and I will find you a real dog place to go to.Also talk to your local feed store, no matter if you are in the middle of no where or in the middle of the city. Go to horse stores, those people always have dogs and they will know where to send you.

Summary, Iams and Diamond Premium is crap and period. I posted the labels here of both. Corn meal and whole grain ground corn (even worst), then we have brewer's rice (basically ground up rice that is missing nutrients, filler again) and then chicken by product which isn't horrible but I rather have chicken.

Now look at the Diamond Naturals, brown rice (totally different than brewer's rice) and then they have white rice (still better than brewers) the word chicken not chicken by product. Do what you want it isn't my dogs but here is something for thought before you spend your hard earned money. Also look at the amounts you have fed compared to the naturals, another tell tell sign.

Iams

Chicken By-Product Meal (Natural source of Chondroitin Sulfate and Glucosamine), Corn Meal, Ground Whole Grain Sorghum, Ground Whole Grain Barley, Fish Meal, Chicken, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Dried Beet Pulp, Chicken Flavor, Dried Egg Product, Brewers Dried Yeast, Potassium Chloride, Salt, Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement,Beta-Carotene, Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin A Acetate, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate (source of vitamin B1), Niacin, Riboflavin Supplement (source of vitamin B2), Inositol, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (source of vitamin B6), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid), Sodium Hexametaphosphate, Fructooligosaccharides, Fish Oil (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Flax Meal, Calcium Carbonate, Choline Chloride, Minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Potassium Iodide, Cobalt Carbonate), Dried Chicken Cartilage (Natural source of Chondroitin Sulfate and Glucosamine), DL-Methionine, Marigold, L-Carnitine, Rosemary Extract.

Diamond Premium

Chicken by-product meal, whole grain ground corn, wheat flour, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), brewers rice, beet pulp, egg product, flaxseed, natural chicken flavor, fish meal, potassium chloride, salt, choline chloride, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin, vitamin D supplement, folic acid.

Diamond Naturals (chicken and rice)

Chicken, chicken meal, whole grain brown rice, white rice, cracked pearled barley, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), oatmeal, beet pulp, egg product, flaxseed, natural chicken flavor, fish meal, potassium chloride, choline chloride, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin, vitamin D supplement, folic acid.


----------



## sarie0417 (Feb 26, 2009)

Can I add a question here since someone brought up Blue Buffulo. I have started my dogs on that, since I heard it is the best food offered at PetSmart, I have looked into buying canidae online, but if if Blue Buffulo is a good quality and worth is price (I believe it is more for a big bag of BB. than Canidae) then I will continue on with it. Whats everyones opinion on BB? Thanks!


----------



## josebdz (Feb 2, 2009)

infinity i looked at that orijen site and the closest store is in dallas and i live close to san antonio do you think i can get ordered for me at petsmart also whats the price


----------



## sarie0417 (Feb 26, 2009)

did you look into Amazon.com, they had a good selection and good prices when I last looked.


----------



## sarie0417 (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for the help! I read the ingrediants on the BB can to my mother, she feeds her yorkies a prescription food for the one with stomuch problems and the other beneful since she got him at 3 years and he has been on that his whole life. She heard sweet potatos and blueberries and was like "Dogs dont eat that, they are eating better than me!" I will continue with BB, they havent started the dry of it yet, since I am switching them over slowly and they still have cheaper dry food left..before I did my pet food research!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

you can also learn more about pet foods in general from this website...look around at the different sections of this website

The Dog Food Project - Common Fallacies of Dog Food Reviews


----------



## Ninja Monk3y (Mar 2, 2009)

BB also makes a 6 star that is available at petsmart its called wilderness the bag looks like this.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i fed wilderness for a while it was pretty good food peanut just got bored of it


----------



## sarie0417 (Feb 26, 2009)

ya I did look at the wilderness brand, pretty expensive, but maybe ill try a bag or 2 on them and see how they do!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

the food is expensive because it is good stuff 
sarie i love your signature


----------



## sarie0417 (Feb 26, 2009)

thanks!! Ya, ive been goin over various foods trying to find a really good one. The blue buffulo I feed now works good for Kallie, cause she is picky about texture and taste. She won't eat the venison and is ify on the beef, but loooves the lamb and salmon.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

shadowgames said:


> I have fed diamond and liked it and known people to feed diamond 10 plus years and still swear by it. Only feed diamond naturals, the other stuff is crap they make. For the money it is the best buy with dry kibble.


Yeah I have heard the same thing countless times from those who feed diamond ... if your going to feed diamond go with diamond naturals as it's much better than the other diamond feeds. As far as Iams goes I personally wouldn't touch it with a ten foot pole ... There are much better feeds out their that would be comparable in price to Iams but much better for your dog. Just a few I like

EVO - Expensive Good stuff

Innova - Owned by Evo a little less costly still a great feed

Taste of the Wild - best value in price good quality feed


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

infinity8x3 said:


> Didnt know if you knew this or not but Taste of the Wild is owned by Diamond.


No actually I didn't .. But I do know companies make different grades of feed some better than others .. I personally have never fed taste of the wild .. But I have heard so many good things about it from people who have it seems to be a very popular feed at a reasonable price and I have looked at the ingredients and based on what I have seen it looks good to me. I feed Innova and Evo but if I ever had to go with a less costly feed it would be taste of the wild based on the great things I have heard about it from so many people.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

taste of the wild screwed my dogs up just like the regular diamond...

I started with the salmon formula because the ingredients were hypoallergenic... but they wouldn't eat it

I switched them to the Wetlands formula about a week or two after Indi was inseminated. Indi is losing fur (could be because of the pregnancy), but Neela has fallen all to peices with her allergies. her ears are swollen shut with a serious infection that I can't fight without them being open... I got her a steriod shot which didn't open them up. She's having her respritory problems and her yeast is building back up all over her body.

For me and my household Diamond products are nothing but trouble. Jarvis is the only rock solid dog that doesn't get upset with the products. I never had any issues with Indi and allergies before this, but like I said it could be due to the pregnancy. Jarvis can't tolerate white fish, he pukes lol.


----------



## koa22 (Jan 21, 2009)

NEELA said:


> hmm I haven't ever fed Iams personally, but I've fed Diamond and Taste Of the Wild (another company ran by diamond...just a fancier bag). Diamond is horrible for my dogs. they change their ingredients too often


that is so far from the truth I had to call it out....in no way Diamond food is the same as TOTW but a better bag.. TOTW is made in the most high tech dog food factory's in the world.. not saying that makes it the best. Dogs are like anything else in this world some food work and some don't.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I feed TOTW and my dogs are thriving on it! I am feeding the High Prairie formula. It's about the best quality for the price for me. I would feed Orijen but I fear the extra $10 every two weeks would take it's toll on our budget. 

I have a dog with corn alleriges and TOTW is grain free and his coat looks amazing and he doesn't get the stinky dog smell at all. He is a lot less oily too. All around, I recommend it. 

To speak to the Diamond recall factor: in my experience, a company who has had a recall on it's food will be 1000% more careful going forward from the recall. It might just be the safest brand to buy because of the quality assurance that they will be putting into all their products. JMO.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i dont see what wrong with shadow talking about naturals, why cant he bring up a better food made by the same company and pass on information?????


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I been feeding green bag Diamond for many months now from being out of work and the dogs are living off it, not looking their best but surviving, hell Irish Jerry used to feed Ole roy and dogs did good back then... find what works for your dog and stick with it is all I can say... my dogs eat Timber wolf for yrs when I could afford it.

Just feed what you can afford 

With all Diamond went through in the pass, I think they should have their shit together now?


----------



## sarie0417 (Feb 26, 2009)

Got a coupon from petsmart and got to go buy 30 cans of blue buffulo moist food today!! wooo!! I agree def. dont feed something you can't afford, but do try to feed the best, since a dog should always be financially planned for before hand. I just wish dog food would go on a decent sale sometimes. lol


----------

